# Facilities close to motorway junctions



## 88741

Just came across this site, no doubt you may have discovered it before, but it seemed a good idea to bring it to prominence

http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/frm/index.asp

And because I have the power :lol: I am going to sticky it 8)

Mod Note. 23/2/2010. The url is now: http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks, Helen, definitely handy, especially now I can get internet access while on the move.

As to power, I'm not sure whether to say easily pleased or power crazed 

Dave


----------



## williedeliver

Awwwwwwwww that sounds a brill site to have .......but I couldnt get it opened


----------



## locovan

I said to Ray great and then I couldnt open it either :evil:


----------



## locovan

http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/

this works


----------



## neilbes

You would think with all that power..the link would work


----------



## bognormike

The original post is nearly 3 years old, so the site may have changed :wink:


----------



## locovan

bognormike said:


> The original post is nearly 3 years old, so the site may have changed :wink:


Why did we never notice that   
Thats what makes you a mod and me a nomod :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HelenB said:


> Just came across this site, no doubt you may have discovered it before, but it seemed a good idea to bring it to prominence
> 
> http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/frm/index.asp
> 
> And because I have the power :lol: I am going to sticky it 8)


Just what is the point of a sticky any way.

Kev.

PS it's amazin how these old post pop every now and then


----------



## riverboat2001

What a great site....Thanks V Much


----------



## StephandJohn

We have a book called 'Just off the Motorway' Got it from Waterstones I think. We always use it so we don't have to buy expensive horrible food in motorway services.


----------

